# Tissot T-Touch Or Casio Protrek



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

apologies if this has been asked before, but I'm having a think about buying either a Tissot T-Touch or Casio Protrek, mainly because it would be useful to have the additional functionality, especially the altimeter, but I dislike Suuntos (and digital watches in general). Can't say I'm head over heels with either of them asthetically, but I can live with just about any watch that has hands as the primary method of reading the time.

Just wondered if anyone had any experience of using either one outdoors, (or even if you have one you want to donate)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

ditch_jockey said:


> apologies if this has been asked before, but I'm having a think about buying either a Tissot T-Touch or Casio Protrek, mainly because it would be useful to have the additional functionality, especially the altimeter, but I dislike Suuntos (and digital watches in general). Can't say I'm head over heels with either of them asthetically, but I can live with just about any watch that has hands as the primary method of reading the time.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any experience of using either one outdoors, (or even if you have one you want to donate)


I've had and used both. The altimeter has to be set pretty much every-time you use them (at least daily) on both makes for accurate readings.

My personal preference is the Protrek for ease of reading, but the T-Touch for overall quality, plus its a good talking point if anyone sees the hands spinning around at the touch of your finger.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I've worn my rubber Pro-Trek for snow sports, outdoor activities and swimming for several years and it continues to give great service - it's even stayed waterproof past my own battery changing (Â£4 from eBay and 15 minutes with a screwdriver).

It's my personal preference not to wear metal bracelet watches for sports. Aside from the fact it is much easier to scrape and wreck the look of a metal watch compared to a rubber it harks back to my motorcycling days when one of the older (and wiser) bikers at work pointed out that in a crash there was potential for more wrist damage if wearing a metal watch (I generally didn't wear a watch at all to ride). No idea if this is documented elsewhere but it always seemed logical so I've stuck to it ever since.

The comment about calibrating the altimeter is spot on - other than as an approximate pub toy to show your mates a barometric altimeter (in a watch or not) is only as good as it's last calibration at a known elevation due to daily air pressure variances.

When I feel so inclined to use mine on holiday I set it at the top of the first ski lift of the day as they tend to have the elevation posted where you exit them.

*
In terms of Suunto / Pro-Trek / T-Touch:*

(my comments are based on my ownership of digital Pro-Trek but some of this might hold good for you looking for a 'handed' version too)

*Pro-Trek*: Equally good watch or outdoor tool - (I've found) nice clear display in either mode. Not intended to be user serviceable for batteries but cheap enough to go for it anyway should you feel inclined.

*Suunto:* Better outdoor tool than watch. My friend who is a very keen outdoors type has a digital one but admits it's a pain as a watch as the display is designed primarily for use in altimeter / barometer modes.

I've looked at these before but felt the Casios seemed better built for less money.

On the plus side most (all?) Suunto's are user serviceable for battery swaps and use a Swatch style battery cover on the back.

*T-Touch:* Watch first, outdoor tool second, mighty pub toy, nicely made watches.

A (bad) photo of my Pro-Trek - the rubber face guard was about Â£4 off eBay and has kept the watch pristine despite several good knocks:










All three are fine bits of kit and I wouldn't think you could go far wrong with any of them as long as you bear in mind what you want it's primary function to be.

Good luck with your purchase - don't forget to post some pics and report back if you decide to purchase!!

:cheers:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've only got the Casio version, which I have now had for several years and use it mainly as my fishing watch. It's a great bit of kit, with the caveat of the altimeter function but fishing, it's great for quick checks on the weather as the barometer function has a graph which will give you warning of sudden pressure changes.

As I say, I've had this one many years and it still holds an excellent charge with the re-chargeable solar battery. I've been tempted to upgrade to the more modern version but probably won't till this one becomes unserviceable. I get the feeling however that that's going to be a long time yet...... A well tried and tested watch and brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I've just taken a speculative punt on an old Casio PRT-70 on ebay. Seller claims it's fully functional, but needs a new battery, but as I won it for Â£23, I'll not lose too much sleep if it turns out to be a dog.

Still really fancy the Tissot T-touch, but they seem to sell well on the 'bay, so I can at least try out the Casio and see if I might actually use the functionality when I'm out and about, or if my luddite tendencies resurface the same way they did when I bought a GPS, which now resides in the depths of my rucksack as an 'in extremis' backup for if it ever really hits the fan.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Protrek = real thing, T-Touch = gimmick that has dated very quickly imo.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

ditch_jockey said:


> Well, I've just taken a speculative punt on an old Casio PRT-70 on ebay. Seller claims it's fully functional, but needs a new battery, but as I won it for Â£23, I'll not lose too much sleep if it turns out to be a dog.
> 
> Still really fancy the Tissot T-touch, but they seem to sell well on the 'bay, so I can at least try out the Casio and see if I might actually use the functionality when I'm out and about, or if my luddite tendencies resurface the same way they did when I bought a GPS, which now resides in the depths of my rucksack as an 'in extremis' backup for if it ever really hits the fan.


I just did a quick search for it on eBay and saw the one I presume you have won - looks like a solid tool watch for the money if it works ok (would imagine it will as they are tough as old boots).

For that money I'd avoid paying through the nose to get the battery (batteries plural perhaps? mine takes three...) changed and having it pressure tested unless you are planning to swim / dive with it.

Some shops (assuming they'll touch them at all) want to send them away for battery and pressure test (Â£30) and others won't guarantee water seals but want Â£5 per battery!!

When mine croaked I opened it, took the batteries out, bought an identical set off eBay for four quid and stuck them in. The seals on the case back looked fine so I just reassembled - been swimming regularly in it ever since!

Good luck with the new purchase.

:cheers:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't say I agree with MarkF on this one.

I have a 2004 Titanium which has served me brilliantly as a daily wearer.

The newer watches are a bit fussy now, but I still think this is a very handsome tool watch and does its job extremely well.

This is mine, lifted straight out of the watch box. I think it wears its battle scars extremely well


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Protrek = real thing, T-Touch = gimmick that has dated very quickly imo.


Afraid I'm with Mark on this one - but would also add out of all options NOTHING comes close to a Silva compass, an OS landranger and the law according to Mr Naismith.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> out of all options NOTHING comes close to a Silva compass, an OS landranger and the law according to Mr Naismith.


Landranger - where have you been old timer, Explorer's where it's at nowadays.

I'd like to see you tell the time in a whiteout on the Cairngorm plateau with those three BTW









[/QUOTE]


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> > out of all options NOTHING comes close to a Silva compass, an OS landranger and the law according to Mr Naismith.
> 
> 
> Landranger - where have you been old timer, Explorer's where it's at nowadays.
> ...


I did my mountain leader training with Landranger, and have stuck with them ever since. I have the full set for Scotland, which I have annotated for various things during my adventures, also I don't fancy shelling out for more!

I would know the time to within a few minutes, as I would be following my route card to the letter in a whiteout! and in any case my iPhone has the time on it









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

On the subject of battery changing - I've just downloaded the manual off the Casio site, and I notice that after you've put the new battery in your instructed to

"Touch the AC contact and the battery (+) side with metallic tweezers"

does this mean touch them both to complete the circuit, or touch them one at a time - I suspect the former makes more sense, but I don't want to fry the watch as soon as I get it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> On the subject of battery changing - I've just downloaded the manual off the Casio site, and I notice that after you've put the new battery in your instructed to
> 
> "Touch the AC contact and the battery (+) side with metallic tweezers"
> 
> does this mean touch them both to complete the circuit, or touch them one at a time - I suspect the former makes more sense, but I don't want to fry the watch as soon as I get it.


You do this to 'reset', I think most if not all cell powered watches are the same. Use a bent paperclip.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ditch_jockey said:


> On the subject of battery changing - I've just downloaded the manual off the Casio site, and I notice that after you've put the new battery in your instructed to
> 
> "Touch the AC contact and the battery (+) side with metallic tweezers"
> 
> does this mean touch them both to complete the circuit, or touch them one at a time - I suspect the former makes more sense, but I don't want to fry the watch as soon as I get it.


It's the same on all G-Shocks and Baby G's as well, you just bridge the two contacts for a couple of seconds with a pair of fine tweezers or a paper clip.

A/C stands for All Clear.

Oh, and one other tip, don't be tempted to turn the watch over to look at the display, because the tiny spring for the alarm which contacts the watch cover can fall out, they are microscopic and very fiddly to get back in (guess how I know...?)  (Edit: I'm assuming it has got an alarm because... well, virtually ALL Casios seem to have one these days!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Bloody hell this is embarrassing ...



> Oh, and one other tip, don't be tempted to turn the watch over to look at the display, because the tiny spring for the alarm which contacts the watch cover can fall out, they are microscopic and very fiddly to get back in


... it (the fiddly little spring) came out when I was wrestling with the battery retaining clip - problem is I have no idea where it came out of! Anyone point me in the right direction of which hole it goes back into?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You did well not to lose it mate :lol:

Post a pic, and someone on here should be able to tell you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

here's the pic - the two springs in the bottom left of the picture are all present and correct, but I can't see where the third one has popped out of!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it will be this one mate:










I hope that helps


----------

